# [Shell-Linux] Zeichenfolge extrahieren



## Freak_Desperado (6. Januar 2008)

Hi!
Ich möchte eine xml-Datei laden, deren Aufbau so ungefähr ist:

```
<channel>
  <title>,,,</title>
  <description>...</description>
  <item>
    <title>Mein Titel</title>
    <description>Meine Beschreibung</description>
  </item>
</channel>
```

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass die Texte "Mein Titel" und "Meine Beschreibung" in eine Variable geschrieben werden?
Die einzelnen Zeilen habe ich schon in Variablen, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Tags "ausblenden" kann.

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## RedWing (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal:

```
echo "<title>Mein Titel</title>" | sed -e 's/<title>\(.*\)<\/title>/\1/'
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Freak_Desperado (7. Januar 2008)

Super. Besten Dank!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese komischen Zeichen, die kommen, wenn ein Umlaut oder ein ß im Text sind, richtig anzeigen zu lassen?

Edit: Wie kann man es anstellen, dass nach z.B. immer nach 7 Wörtern oder x Zeichen ein Zeilenumbruch eingefügt wird?


Gruß
Michi


----------

